# Square Magic, a 2D Rubik's cube-like puzzle!



## napdivad (Jul 26, 2014)

Square Magic is a puzzle game I made for iOS and Android; it's like a 2D Rubik's cube where the squares loop around when you slide them. What do you guys think? (It'll probably be easy for you Rubik's cube aces )

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/square-magic/id898488768?mt=8
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.napdivad.magicsquare&hl=en


----------



## cubernya (Jul 26, 2014)

Looks interesting, I'll check it out. You should add a scramble button though.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 26, 2014)

is this just switchtile with a different colour scheme?


----------



## napdivad (Jul 26, 2014)

theZcuber said:


> Looks interesting, I'll check it out. You should add a scramble button though.



Yeah that's a good idea


----------



## napdivad (Jul 26, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> is this just switchtile with a different colour scheme?



I didn't know about switchtile until now, yeah square magic behaves just like it


----------



## Cale S (Jul 27, 2014)

Just got a 53.40 solve (scrambling by hand and timing with qqtimer). Some suggestions I have:
-Adding a scramble button (so solves feel legitimate)
-Adding an optional timer (optional because I think this puzzle would appeal to non-cubers who wouldn't necessarily want to time themselves)
-Programming the timer to consider all color schemes solved (you can solve it with the 2x2 blocks in any order)
-Maybe storing times and calculating averages, but this might not be worth the effort to program (SwitchTile doesn't have this either and I don't think it is necessary)
-Possibly adding some other color designs (SwitchTile has a completely different design, so this was a different challenge, and multiple patterns would add variety)

Fun puzzle, and thanks for sharing it!


----------



## JediJupiter (Aug 2, 2014)

I like it! Cale S said that there was a timer, but on Android, I didn't see the timer. Maybe you could add that in. Also, it crashed once, but that may be because I had other apps open. Nice job!


----------



## napdivad (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys, I'm on it. I'll investigate the crash; I've only tested with Android emulators so there might be something wrong in my code.


----------



## flegmatron (Nov 30, 2014)

Hello,

I like your game. I had a similar idea to yours recently and created a puzzle in Excel. Rather than have tiles in a square, I used a cross shape. I found that it was a bit too easy to solve, so I started adding restrictions so individual rows and columns could not be moved independently and suddenly the puzzle became a lot more fun. I then thought it would be good as a touchscreen game, so I decided to learn a bit of java and have a go.

The Excel game is here (choose Downloads, the scroll down to games, where you will find "Crossroad Tiles"...
http://www.glynnconsulting.co.uk/

The Android game is here...
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.crossroad.game

I much prefer your control method, I was already thinking along those lines, but I was spending too much time writing the game so I kept the moves to simple swipes in the end.

There is quite a bit of scope in this style of puzzle, so I plan to write a sequel with more variations and better controls.


----------

